# His Mechanic Offered Him $2000.....



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2016)

Was told it was worth $3000.  Yeah, ok!  Should've sold it to your mechanic!

Oh, and it's SUPER RARE!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=381218515076


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

*"This SCHINN was purchased in Huntington beach,CA " *


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 1, 2016)

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 1, 2016)

[QUOTE="Crazy8, post: 580039, member: 57216"Yeah, ok!  Should've sold it to your mechanic!

Oh, and it's SUPER RARE!
[/QUOTE]

dang Crazy, how'd ya get away with that? 

 ?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 1, 2016)

I like the part about the husband having 9 bulging disks in his back.


----------



## XBPete (Jun 1, 2016)

Wonder what the mechanic is smoking?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2016)

That was only ridden twice and then it had to be blasted and powder coated along with re chroming? This seller is so full of Snit it's running down their leg and all over the internet.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 1, 2016)

I wanna buy it now!


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 1, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That was only ridden twice and then it had to be blasted and powder coated along with re chroming? This seller is so full of Snit it's running down their leg and all over the internet.




Like fordmike noted, their own prose shows they're full of SCHINN!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 1, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> I wanna but it now!




I LIKE YOUR AVATAR!
WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE PICS OF YOUR BIKES!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 1, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I LIKE YOUR AVATAR!
> WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE PICS OF YOUR BIKES!



How about this one... The mices got into my bike!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 1, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 323643
> How about this one... The mices got into my bike!



This bird always gets his mouse though!


----------

